# Chicken expiry



## Jill (Dec 9, 2003)

I cooked some chicken saturday, and its still in my fridge. Do you think it is safe to eat wed?


----------



## Arnold (Dec 9, 2003)

Personally I would not eat it cause I am very picky with food, but it's probably okay, smell it!


----------



## Jodi (Dec 9, 2003)

I'd eat it


----------



## derekisdman (Dec 9, 2003)

Yeah I would eat it too.  I would probably eat it next Saturday


----------



## Premo55 (Dec 9, 2003)

Yeah, I eat steaks cooked from a week ago, seriously.

Peace.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 9, 2003)

Pick up the chicken and feel it.  If it feels like it has a slimy residue on it, dont eat it.  If it is just cold and wet from being in the fridge it should be edible.  It doesnt seem like it has been in there too long, so it should be ok.  Maybe you shouldnt listen to me though... I eat raw burger


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2003)

yeah, I usually cook chicken in large quantities for days at a time..like posted above, feel it, then judge from there


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 10, 2003)

I've had cooked chicken up to 7 days after having cooked it. You should be OK as long as the chicken has not been left out of the fridge for too long.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Dec 10, 2003)

It should be ok, but probably dry as hell.


----------



## atherjen (Dec 10, 2003)

Id eat it, as long as it smelled ok, why let expensive protein go to waste. heeh


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> It should be ok, but probably dry as hell.



Put a little salsa on top, it'll be OK.


----------



## Jill (Dec 10, 2003)

When in doubt throw it out! It didnt look too good this mornin!


----------



## PreMier (Dec 10, 2003)

Your such a chicken!


----------



## Leslie (Dec 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by derekisdman *_
> Yeah I would eat it too.  I would probably eat it next Saturday



Shit me too. I don;t waste my protein
Seriously though, I make all my chicken for the week ahead of time. A 7 day week as I make 7 pounds at a time


----------



## KataMaStEr (Dec 10, 2003)

If I was stranded on a desert island with nothing else to eat, yeah I would eat it.  I don???t go over three days with food, but 99% of the time it???s because it doesn???t last that long on the fridge before I eat it.


----------

